
Overview of the science on online porn addiction as dopamine superstimulus - pegobry
https://amgreatness.com/2019/12/15/a-science-based-case-for-ending-the-porn-epidemic/
======
Jamwinner
Can we drop the neo-prudish bs? Couching your religious beliefs in flimsy
science is the most vile lie.

